# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Cách chụp ảnh chuyển động với chế độ PixelMaster Manual Mode

## nguyenanhthuoc

PixelMaster là công nghệ được tích hợp trong tất cả các dòng điện thoại ZenFone của ASUS với rất nhiều chế độ chụp, trong đó có chế độ Manual giúp tùy chỉnh các thông số như một chiếc máy ảnh DSLR.


Trong bài là cách sử dụng ISO và tốc độ chụp(shutter speed) để chụp ảnh trong môi trường ánh sáng yếu và vật thể chuyển động.


*ISO & Shutter speed*


Vây ISO là gì ?Đơn giản là độ nhạy sáng, ISO càng lớn độ nhạy sáng càng cao, ISO thấp sẽ cho ra kết quả hình ảnh nhòe và rung khi không sử dụng tripod, ngượclại ISO cao sẽ cho hình ảnh bị dư sáng và bể hạt.


Còn tốc độ chụp nói nôm na giống như cái chớp mắt của chúng ta vậy. Khi ta nhấn nút chụp, tức là ta ra lệnh cho con mắt của chúng ta chớp mắt (đóng và mở). Và việc thiết lập tốc độ chụp tức là chúng ta ra lệnh về khoảng thời gian mà con mắt của chúng ta luôn mở trước khi chớp mắt.Tốc độ càng chậm, ánh sáng hút được càng lớn.


*Thông số hoàn hảo*


Qua định nghĩa trên ta thấy rõ bí quyết để chụp ảnh chuyển động đó là để tốc độ chụp thấp và sử dụng ISO hợp lý, với môi trường thử nghiệm là ban đêm với ánh sáng đèn, ISO 400 và tốc độ chụp là 1/60 là hợp lý. Hãy xem hình dưới để thấy rõ kết quả của sự kết hợp hoàn hảo này.



_Luôn chắc rằng sử dụng tốc độ màn trập thấp, tốc độ càng thấp, độ sáng càng cao._​
Sau đây là cách tùy chỉnh hình ảnh:


1.Chọn chế độ Manual từ rất nhiều chế độ của PixelMaster.


​
2. Để có thể chọn ISO và tốc độ màn trập, tôi chọn mục được làm nổi màu đỏ.


​.
3. Như đã nhắc tới trước đó, ví dụ trên được chụp ở mức ISO 400 và tốc độ chụp1/60



​
Thử nghiệm với 2 tùy chọn khác:
Tùy chọn đầu tôi chọn mức ISO 400 và tốc độ chụp 1/125



​
*Kết quả*: Ảnh có mức sáng hơi yếu hơn so với tùy chọn trước đó.


​
Với bức ảnh thứ 3, tôi sử dụng ISO 100 và tốc độ màn trập 1/30.



​
*Kếtquả*: Bởi vì không có tripod, ảnh bị nhòe và mất nét. Thậm chí trong khi tôi để tốc độ chụp tối ưu, ISO để thấp thì ảnh vẫn bị nhòe


​
Đây chỉ là ví dụ nhỏ về cách tùy chỉnh ISO và tốc độ chụp. Luôn nhớ rằng để camera với tốc độ chụp thấp và ISO ở khoảng giữa, nếu bạn để quá cao điều đó chỉ mang đến những bức ảnh vỡ hạt.

----------

